# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Salad trái cây - Giao thức ăn tận nơi nội thành TP.HCM

## vitlongaheo

*SALAD TRÁI CÂY - Giao thức ăn tận nơi nội thành TP.HCM*



> *T**ấ**t t**ầ**n t**ậ**t t**ừ** trái cây, sinh t**ố**, chè khúc b**ạ**ch**, cá viên chiên, bánh tráng tr**ộ**n**…**Giao th**ứ**c ăn t**ậ**n n**ơ**i n**ộ**i thành TP.HCM*
> *Ư**u đãi đ**ặ**c bi**ệ**t vào TH**Ứ** 3** hàng tu**ầ**n***
> Những ai đã và đang sống ở Sài Gòn hẳn không còn xa lạ gì với *trái cây* *ư**ớ**p l**ạ**nh, trái cây dĩa, trái cây tô, sinh t**ố**, s**ữ**a chua ho**ặ**c cá viên chiên, bánh tráng tr**ộ**n*…
> 
> 
>  *Với SALAD TRÁI CÂY - GIAO TẬN NƠI*      *** *SALAD TRÁI CÂY** chuyên ph**ụ**c v**ụ*GIAO THỨC ĂN TẬN NƠI Thứ 2 đến Thứ 7 Chủ nhật nghỉ) 9h đến 18h _*** ORDER nhanh , GIAO HÀNG nhanhbằng 1 trong những cách sau:_  Mong mọi người ủng hộ SALAD TRÁI CÂY nhiều nhiều ….!!
> Tham khảo thông tin tại:
> 
> www.saladtraicay.com
> ...

----------

